# Board Cracking



## handyman (Jan 10, 2011)

This phot shows a "core sample" of a ceiling board crack that we can't figure out. We have glued and screwed ceiling board to trusses (2' oc) These cracks are happening perpendicular to the joists at the factory edge. The tape is holding and the board is cracking in a very clean line about an inch from the edge. We started the project with no ceiling insulation and this started happening. We insulated and continued and it still happened. Any ideas what the problem may be?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Are the cracks random throughout the ceiling or just along exterior, or interior walls?Paper tape or mesh tape? If the tape is holding yet it is cracking 1'' from seam perhaps the edge of your tape is releasing but the rest is intact. Did you use drywall clips or nail to trusses? any signs of screw pops? what kind of mud was used? Can you post a picture of actual ceiling with cracks as a whole?


----------



## handyman (Jan 10, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Are the cracks random throughout the ceiling or just along exterior, or interior walls?Paper tape or mesh tape? If the tape is holding yet it is cracking 1'' from seam perhaps the edge of your tape is releasing but the rest is intact. Did you use drywall clips or nail to trusses? any signs of screw pops? what kind of mud was used? Can you post a picture of actual ceiling with cracks as a whole?


 
It is happening throughout. The tape released in a few spots, but the cracking is going all the way through to the back paper. 

Bead-ex brand taping compound, USG lightweight, Hamilton joint tape. As for fasteners, drywall is glued using OSI drywall glue, fastened with Hilti 1 1/4" screws 16" o.c., and very few nails, and no nails in the field. 

Sorry, I don't have other pics yet.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

whats the truss span,or size of are that is cracking,do all the trusses run the same way.
and when you say no insulation,was there at least vapour barrier ,poly.
if it is a large span,it may be truss lift


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here is a link to truss lift,see if it applies to you http://www.buyerschoiceinspections.com/truss-uplift


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> whats the truss span,or size of are that is cracking,do all the trusses run the same way.
> and when you say no insulation,was there at least vapour barrier ,poly.
> if it is a large span,it may be truss lift


That is what I was thinking trusses lifting.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Did you hang this sheetrock?

It looks like fractured recess to me. It usually happens if the stockers either a) cinched the straps down to tight on the truck, or b) it came from the factory that way. I've seen both. I don't think it has anything to do with trusses, but someone should have caught it before this point and taken precautions to prevent cracking.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> That is what I was thinking trusses lifting.


good,now you can explain how to TRY and fix it to him.b/c he wont like the answer:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> good,now you can explain how to TRY and fix it to him.b/c he wont like the answer:yes:


Arson?:whistling2:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> good,now you can explain how to TRY and fix it to him.b/c he wont like the answer:yes:


 without seeing the truss system I don't know. If it is just a simple truss system you would need to cut rock back about 3' around all interior walls clip new drywall to top plate. as you stated earlier if the trusses run different directions you would need to make sure you span the change. I done a repair in a kitchen last summer where I had to pull 16 ' by 4' of drywall off ceiling and span the change with the new drywall to get seam away from truss change. If the room us big enough you might have to go in attic and apply braces so trusses raise together not applying pressure on joints. if it is along interior walls you could try shimming trusses as needed and attaching to top plate with screws I have never tried this some have but trusses have been known to lift entire walls. So without actually seeing the trusses and actual ceiling there is too many variables for me to explain how to fix the problem accurately.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

my way would be pricey ,resilient bar/channel then re rock and tape , http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=cJYvTcSXEsL48Abay7XXCA&ved=0CDIQ9QEwBA
they got the bar on wrong in this link


----------

